
Bye Bye Blackberry. Hello iPhone 3G. - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/14/why-im-turning-in-my-blackberry-for-an-iphone-3g/
======
ComputerGuru
He didn't give any reasons for _not_ doing number 2 (waiting for the
Blackberry Bold)...

~~~
shaunxcode
he did indicate that the "open"-ness of the iphone platform is the main reason
he is giving up/selling out/buying in. And as there is no reason to believe
the new blackberry will be any more "open" than the last it is ruled out by
that same logic.

